

The E Language in a Walnut - schmoe
http://wiki.erights.org/wiki/Walnut
E is a fascinating distributed programming language, designed explicitly for building secure systems.  With E and capability security you can build digital currencies, mobile code, virtual worlds, etc and bypass many traditional security problems.
======
schmoe
E is a fascinating distributed programming language, designed explicitly for
building secure systems. With E and capability security you can build digital
currencies, mobile code, virtual worlds, etc and bypass many traditional
security problems.

